# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Các bác giúp em cái BOB này

## cncbibe

Các bác giúp em với không biết đấu nối và thiết lập trên driver và mach 3 có đúng không , chứ con step motor nó cứng ngắc không quay tẹo nào.
Em đấu nối và thiết lập như sau. Có gì sai sót mong các bác chỉ giáo thêm. Em mù tịt về cái này. Ngóng trợ giúp của các bác.
Đấu nối tổng thể của em:


Mạch của Board đệm:


Driver. Em không biết em để mấy cái switch như thế đúng chưa nữa.


Đây là Driver manual em đấu full phase. Động cơ step của em 6 wire. Em đã xác định màu dây theo dátasheet tìm được nhờ bác Gồ.


Đây là step.


Em setup trong mach3 như sau. Các bác xem giúp sai chỗ nào. Mấy cái port em set theo bên robot3t đưa ra.


Motor turning

----------


## anhcos

Bác phải cấp 5v cho bob chứ đâu có lấy ra như thế, còn đường 24v kia chỉ dùng cho role thôi.

----------

cncbibe

----------


## cncbibe

Board này chỉ cấp 24V, còn 5V kia là đấu theo sơ đồ trong Driver Manual. Em cũng đã lấy thử nguồn ÚSB 5V đấu vô rùi mà cũng không nhúc nhích. Mà để tầm 30s là con step nó bị hâm nóng.

----------


## CKD

Do không biết cái BOB nên không nói vụ đấu dây đúng sai.
Motor quá nóng thì có thể bạn đã chỉnh dòng driver quá lớn. Hãy chỉnh nhỏ lại rồi test tiếp. Chỉnh dòng nhỏ thì trên thân driver có hướng dẫn rồi, chỉ cần on/off mấy cái dip switch thôi.

----------

cncbibe

----------


## solero

BOB này chỉ cần cấp 24VDC đầu vào thì sẽ tự regulator ra 5V để cấp cho Pulse, Dir...

Nhìn qua thấy đấu dây đúng, bác chủ không cho motor quay được là do cấu hình sai ở đâu đó rồi, khi bấm quay motor và đảo chiều có thấy đèn led trên bob sáng tối gì không?

Còn việc motor step ấm hay nóng là bình thường vì cấp điện cho Driver là motor ăn dòng rồi. Lắm lúc còn nóng bỏng tay ý chứ?

----------

cncbibe

----------


## cncbibe

Khi bấm đảo chiều thì có led báo sáng tối bác solero.
Đúng như bác nói là motor ăn dòng nên hôm đầu tiên đang test rồi bỏ đó đi làm mấy việc khác 15' sau quay lại không để ý cầm vào con motor suýt bỏng tay.  :Frown:  .
Thực sự thì em cũng không biết là nó bị bệnh gì luôn. Ngóng đợi các bác chỉ giáo thêm. Còn không được nữa thì chắc em phải cho nó về nơi sản xuất quá.  :Frown:  hic.

----------


## solero

Bác thử bỏ dấu tick bên ô "Step low active" đi xem nào.

----------


## cncbibe

test hoài ko dc chán em bỏ đó luôn đến giờ mới đụng lại. 
Em bỏ tích ở 'Step Low Active' cũng ko có gì thay đổi cả.

----------


## CKD

Quan trọng ở chổ.
1. Bạn đã đấu dây motor dúng chưa?. Cái này tùy driver mà nó có tự kiểm tra 7 báo lỗi được hay không.
2. Khi test hoàn toàn không có bất kỳ động thái nào.. hay motor gầm gừ mà không chạy được tẹo nào.
3. Việc đấu và kiểm tra BOB cũng quan trọng. Bản thân bác chủ cũng không nắm được các khái niệm cơ bản về điện, không tự kiểm tra được các tín hiệu thì hơi khó.
4. Dùng driver khác test để kiểm tra chéo xem do BOB, driver hay motor.
5. Đơn giản nhất là cứ ghim thẳng vào port LPT mà không thông qua BOB. Khi đó đấu dây Puls- & Dir- chung, đồng thời ghim vào pin 18 lpt. Dây Puls+ ghim vào pin 3 LPT, Dir+ ghim vào pin 2 LPT rồi test lại.

----------

cncbibe

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bạn tìm trên bo mạch thông tin của nhà sản xuất rồi hỏi họ, nhờ hướng dẫn.

Cái này có vẻ giống BOB của 3T

----------

cncbibe

----------


## cncbibe

Dây motor thì em đã đấu đúng vì em đã check bằng pin AAA theo một số hướng dẫn và theo datasheet của motor download trên mạng.
Cái driver thì em thấy nó có kiểm tra được đấu đúng sai. Vì em nhớ lần đầu em đấu sai, nó tự nhảy đèn đỏ báo lỗi error.
Khi em đấu lại thì driver báo đèn xanh, nhưng khi test thì cái motor nó đứng cứng ngắc không đụng đậy cũng như gầm gừ.
Tối qua em cũng đang tính thử theo cách mà bác chỉ là đấu thẳng trực tiếp LPT để check driver trước vì em không có bộ nào khác để check chéo. Vì hôm quá khuya quá nên bỏ đó đi ngủ, để tối nay về đấu theo hướng dẫn của bác.




> Quan trọng ở chổ.
> 1. Bạn đã đấu dây motor dúng chưa?. Cái này tùy driver mà nó có tự kiểm tra 7 báo lỗi được hay không.
> 2. Khi test hoàn toàn không có bất kỳ động thái nào.. hay motor gầm gừ mà không chạy được tẹo nào.
> 3. Việc đấu và kiểm tra BOB cũng quan trọng. Bản thân bác chủ cũng không nắm được các khái niệm cơ bản về điện, không tự kiểm tra được các tín hiệu thì hơi khó.
> 4. Dùng driver khác test để kiểm tra chéo xem do BOB, driver hay motor.
> 5. Đơn giản nhất là cứ ghim thẳng vào port LPT mà không thông qua BOB. Khi đó đấu dây Puls- & Dir- chung, đồng thời ghim vào pin 18 lpt. Dây Puls+ ghim vào pin 3 LPT, Dir+ ghim vào pin 2 LPT rồi test lại.

----------


## thuyên1982

oh bác phải đấu pul+ dir+ vào chân pul& dir trên bob , pul- & dir- vào GND  hoặc 5v chứ. bác đấu ngược rồi kìa.

----------

cncbibe

----------


## cncbibe

Tình hình là do con bob bị hư 2 con chip gì đó các bác ợ. Em đem đến thì bên 3T nói test xong nói thế. Chắc họ đưa nhầm cái bob đang sửa hay sao ấy. Vì em xem với cái bob của họ ở đó thì thấy thiều mất luôn cả 2 con led hiển thị cho A. Họ đã đổi cho em cái khác và test ok rồi.
Cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ!

----------


## lyakhuong

Bác thớt cho mình xinh tấm hình đèn khi em này hoạt động với. Mình củng mới mua em này, cấm dây như chủ thớt rồi mà motor vẫn nằm yên. Mà điều lạ đèn bob lại có cái sáng cái không, không theo qui luật gì hết. Lúc trước dùng con TB6560 củng như thế. Không biết lỗi gì luôn mà đèn sáng lung tung tắc mở máy tính là sáng kiểu khác liền.

----------

